

Ask HN: Startup Engineering study group in Seattle looking for meetup space - caphill

So I have been looking for a spot for the folks taking the Startup Engineering class through Coursera to meet and discuss the class, do homework,etc.<p>If anybody has a meeting room or something they can lend us after 6pm, at least once a week, and big enough for 20+ people that would be awesome!
======
lifeguard
[http://metrixcreatespace.com/](http://metrixcreatespace.com/)

------
shire
I'm from Seattle looking to get into programming my self. Signed up for this
course.

